# Tarantula dance!!



## sixstring112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anybody know why tarantulas do that funny little dance when they catch a cricket? Never noticed my b.smithi do it before as she normally nips back in her hide with her food, but the other day she did it out in the open and really put some moves down!! Jigging about and bobbing up n down.:lol2: Theres a funny clip somewhere on youtube with a chili rose feeding and the persons put some dance music over the top lol.
Just wondered if all T`s do this and why??


----------



## BOARDY (Dec 16, 2008)

Not seen my new B.smithi feed yet but hope she does it.

Doesn't the name tarantula derive from the Tarantella dance or is it the other way round.

Sure someone on here will know


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

aye tis a kruel thing :lol2::lol2::lol2: a spider dansing for lunkh its like a dark ritual:lol2:

nny one shakes its arse


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qhodqO9KY_A

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v2NV6RRlbDM
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MFiwH-I_-io


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Do you mean bobbing up and down as well as walking in circles? Its probably creating a feeding matt. I found that my blondi and salmon pink tend to wrap up its food too.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

It's cool when they do that butt shuffle thing. I think they do it to make a kinda feeding mat, if you look at them closely there will prob be web coming from the spinnerets (sp).

Lucifus you beat me to that one lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Feeding mat, as others have said, the purpose of which is to make sure no part of the catch is lost and, if required, to provide a wrap for the insect incase more food items make themselves available. Definitely resembles a dance though.

And the tarantula did indeed get its name from a dance in Italy, although the actual spider they refer to is not a tarantula but a wolf spider.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The tarantula dance was done by locals in (not sure of country) as they thought it would stop the venom from effecting them after being bitten. the spider resposible for the bit was in fact a wolf spider (Lycosidae. sp).


----------



## sixstring112 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks guys, interesting stuff


----------

